# XD Compensator



## Shipwreck

Here ya go, all U XD Fanatics!

http://pistolgear.com/proddetail.php?prod=26NVB


----------



## Rustycompass

Interesting.... Pistol gear~ nice site..... thanx for sharing


----------



## Shipwreck

Anyone get 1 of these yet?


----------



## OrangeSkies

What for?


----------



## Todd

OrangeSkies said:


> What for?


Because it tacticool! :smt068


----------

